# An article on non resident land sales



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

http://www.in-forum.com/articles/index. ... 4017b66551


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

uke:


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

can you post the article?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It's on the Hot Topics page.....

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=32704


----------

